# Blue Board Adhesive



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm starting a diorama type project using a bunch of blue board. It will not be used out side. Any recommendations for adhesives?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

for indoors - simple white glue.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Any ideas about reinforcing butt joints? Is it over kill to do cut t and g or spline joints? Also will carpenters glue work?


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I would be concerned about white or carpenters glue drying????? I assume you are talking about the closed cell blue foam board which isn't porus like wood. Maybe some sort of spray contact cement???? Jack


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used brown carpenter's glue. Took forever to dry.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

any type of spray might destroy the foam. 

i use white carpenter-glue for foam. at connections under pressure, i sometimes shove a nail or two into the joint, to stiffen it. 
and, yes, it takes about ten hours to bind. 

here are some pics, how i made a foam bridge


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

When I was building Z and N scale modules, I used liquid nails for foam. Usually allowed about a week to set. You must clamp it or keep weight on it for a good bond. Another club member used something that you had to spray with water to activiate. I tried white glue once, It did not hold, the blue foam blew off in the back of my pickup and I found it a week later in a creek. We would use carpenter [yellow] glue to hold cork and track down; diluted white glue for scenery and ballast. 
On reinforcing the corners I used either toothpicks [sometimes skewers] or t pins depending on the location. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Loctite PowerGrab! 

Bamboo skewers and tooth picks make for good reinforcing "nails" 










-Brian


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Try DAP Weldwood "Spray 'n Glue ! I just ran across a can and you just spray it on and let dry before you press the tow parts together. I glued two scraps together and can't pull them apart after only a minute of drying time. The only "catch" is that once together you can't adjust. Seems just the ticket of portable modules. 

Jack


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris,
Use *3M Water Based Contact Cem**ent. *It is the only thing I found that will hold the foam together. Anything with solvents in it will chemically melt the foam and any water based glues that are sandwiched inside will never set-up completely as the water cannot absorb or evaporate through the foam.

Russ Miller


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen - Love the bridge! I may have to steal the idea for my indoor layout. 

I have used just construction screws, multiple lengths, and screwed them in at angles and from opposite directions. I have not really tired to use cement, just the screws. 

Ted.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on what you're doing you can use a variety of glues. Inexpensive hot glue works very well, we use when making small and large RC planes from foam. It doesn't sand worth beans but it does add some structural strength and can fill gaps. 
Dave


----------

